
Interactive Backpropagation Demo for Simple Linear Regression - raibosome
https://raiboso.me/backpropagation-demo/
======
raibosome
Explore how (stochastic) gradient descent works on a simple linear regression.
I built this demo to help me better understand backpropagation, by keeping an
eye on the values of the weights as they get updated.

I've also added step-by-step remarks and graph plots to the values of the
weights and the loss function.

Things you can play around with: optimiser, learning rate, variable
initialiser, loss function, batch size, no. of epochs

JavaScript libraries used: Dagre-D3 (GraphViz + d3), MathJax, ApexCharts,
jQuery

Any comments to this demo are welcome!

------
p1esk
You should add Back button.

~~~
raibosome
I did think about doing that but it seems a little unfeasible.

You might want to check out my repo
[https://github.com/raibosome/raibosome.github.io/tree/master...](https://github.com/raibosome/raibosome.github.io/tree/master/backpropagation-
demo) It's a little messy oops.

